# CTPK x Wildtype Experimental Spawn



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

This is a spawn im doing on the side just as an experiment parallel to my CTPK line... just to see if i get any interesting morph.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm excited to see how it turns out! Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

spawn size was rather small at only about 20.. here they are at about 4 weeks old.


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh the little darlings! I wonder what they will mature like. Haha somehow I feel like Cruella de Vil.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Interested to see how this turns out! Subbing!


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

UPDATE: Fins are turning reddish/maroon... partial greenish/blue iridescent scaling on some of the larger fry starting to show but very hard to spot.


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

UPDATE: Iridescence starting to show a little more... I have a feeling they will probably lend up looking like wild betta splendens with a combtail, the teal female fry is just visting, shes from another halfmoon spawn.... Also i've noticed that they aren't as agressive as my other spawns of the same age... perhaps it is because of the imbellis betta genetics?


----------



## CaptByMoonlight (Mar 5, 2017)

The teal girl is beautiful! Can't wait to see how this spawn grows out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

This project has been very informative for me as a breeder, unfortunately there were no males in the spawn and i will be culling this spawn, perhaps keeping 1 or 2 females to introduce into my ctpk line further down.


----------

